# soft cab enclosures



## bevans (Oct 9, 2008)

I have a 2005 Polaris Ranger. I am considering purchasing a soft cab enclosure for it. I have heard that people have lots of trouble with the windsheild fogging up. Anyone know if this is true or not?? And what can be done about it, other than buying a $500 heater.

I have to drive about 10 - 15 miles around the road from my camp to my stand. But if I take the Ranger over the mountain it is only about 2 - 3 miles. With gas prices the way they are over the mountain sounds way better..


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

I've got one on my Mule, from Tommy Toppers. I had my sister add a zipper on each side of the windshield so I can open it if needed. In cold weather or frosty mornings I use a portable heater on the floor to defrost.


----------



## bevans (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks


----------

